# HCG as a research Chem?



## msumuscle (Jun 23, 2011)

Can you find HCG online as a research chem?


----------



## Erinda (Jun 24, 2011)

I would like to know as well.


----------



## MDR (Jun 24, 2011)

It is schedule III in my state.


----------



## Ramrod11 (Jun 24, 2011)

MDR said:


> It is schedule III in my state.


Mine as well.


----------



## DOBE (Aug 17, 2011)

Been looking around. Havnt seen any


----------

